# How to finish a drywall/cement board joint



## papason (Feb 15, 2012)

I noticed nobody answered you so I will give you what I can. I am not an expert at all but have been doin much looking and asking for my project.

The cement board gets mortar and fiberglass tape, that is for sure. Where it meets the ceiling/sheetrock I guess you could go either way. I'm thinking it will matter by how you are wanting it to look. are you trimming the corner? 

How are you finishing the wall, are you tileing all the way to the ceiling?


Good luck.


----------



## shorteared (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi there, I decided to post this same message in the construction thread. I got replies right away. I guess I posted in the wrong forum.

The best answer so far is to leave this joint as is because I will be tiling right up to the ceiling then finishing with acrylic caulk...

Thanks for the reply


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry, (I haven't been on the sight for a while) but that would have been my first question. Tile to the ceiling?? Correct, not taping/finishing needed. Caulk it!


----------

